# Suche jemand der mir ein Programm schreibt



## baiman (26 Februar 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach jemanden der mir für eine S7-200 ein kleines Programm schreiben kann. Für den Fachmann sicher nix schweres aber meine Rechenleistung übersteigt das Thema leider. Gerne versuch ich meine Vorstellung bei Interesse zu erläutern.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Februar 2020)

> Gerne versuch ich meine Vorstellung bei Interesse zu erläutern.



Ja, bitte.

Nebenbei, warum S7-200 ( oder 1200 )?

Hardware schon vorhanden und verbaut?


----------



## JanB1 (26 Februar 2020)

S7-200... *schauder*
Die kriegste doch gar nicht mehr...ausser bei eBay.

Schiess mal los um was es geht.


----------



## hucki (26 Februar 2020)

JanB1 schrieb:


> S7-200... *schauder*
> Die kriegste doch gar nicht mehr...ausser bei eBay.


Siehe S5!
:twisted:


----------



## Saltemohn (27 Februar 2020)

baiman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach jemanden der mir für eine S7-200 ein kleines Programm schreiben kann. Für den Fachmann sicher nix schweres aber meine Rechenleistung übersteigt das Thema leider. Gerne versuch ich meine Vorstellung bei Interesse zu erläutern.



Was soll das "kleine" Programm denn machen ?
Ich habe hier noch einige 200er und MicroWin, eventuell lässt ja Dein Wunsch erfüllen. 

Steffen


----------



## thomass5 (28 Februar 2020)

Das schreiben ist das eine, wer spielt es ein, testet es und nimmt das ganze in Betrieb? Für das "reine Programm" finden sich sicher einige so als Fingerübung...


----------



## baiman (28 Februar 2020)

Entschuldigt dass die Antwort auf sich warten ließ. Es handelt sich um eine 200 die schon paar Jährchen woanders bei mir im Einsatz war. Ich führe unten gleich auf was das Programm machen soll. MicroWin und Kabel steht zur Verfügung und eingebaut/Verdrahtet ist noch nix. Da es sich um Zeiten handelt, tu ich mich mit MicroWin etwas schwer. Es geht eigentlich nur um eine einfache Bewässerung fürn Sommer.


Ein Ventil wird angesteuert und das für 1 Stunde, danach schließt es wieder(GH wird Bewässert). Im Boden befindet sich ein Feuchtigkeitssensor(schon vorhanden, schaltet potenzialfreien Kontakt). Sobald der Feuchtigkeitssensor "Trockenheit" feststellt, soll das Ventil erst nach 48 Stunden( Zeit sollte nach Möglichkeit nachzujustieren sein) wieder öffnen und dann wieder nach einer Stunde schließen....


Es ist nicht viel, aber ich komme mit den Zeitgeschichten irgendwie garnicht klar


----------



## Senator42 (28 Februar 2020)

> wer spielt es ein



wenn man nur wüsste : WO ?


----------



## thomass5 (29 Februar 2020)

Das ganze klingt ja wirklich entspannt.


----------



## baiman (3 März 2020)

Sag ich ja. Aber auf der 200 fehlen mir die mir bekannten Funktionen und daher meine Frage hier. Wie oben bereits beschrieben ist sämtliche Hard und Software vorhanden. Nur das Prog. da scheitert es dran, bzw ist für jemanden der regelmäßiger mit dieser Steuerung arbeitet wird es ein Kinderspiel sein.


----------



## thomass5 (3 März 2020)

In Abhängigkeit des heutigen Fernsehprogrammes schau ich mal... Welche CPU hast du genau? Wie stellst du dir das Einstellen der Parameter vor? evtl. Potti an der CPU? VISU? Microwin und dann wieder übertragen? TP200 noch kaufen?


----------



## thomass5 (3 März 2020)

```
Netzwerk1:
LD E0.0                ; Sensor (Bei Trockenheit = 1)
S   M0.0,1            ; Setze M0.0 (Speicher Wasseranforderung)
Netzwerk2:
LD M0.0               ; Und M0.0
U   SM0.4             ; und Takt 1min
LD M0.1                ; Rücksetzbedingung Zähler
ZV Z1,0                ; Vorwärtszählen
Netzwerk3:
LDW<=2880, Z1   ;  Wenn 2880min (48h) < Zähler
= A0.0                  ; Ausgang Ventil schalten
Netzwerk4:
LDW>= Z1, 2940  ; Wenn Zähler > 49h
R M0.0,1              ; Rücksetze M0.0 (Speicher Wasseranforderung)
= M0.1                 ; Rücksetzbedingung Zähler
```


So, sollte grob funktionieren. Hab deine Initialbewässerung mal weggelassen. Parametrierbar über die Zahlenwerte....


----------

